# Warehouse (Pickup locations) DFW



## Vmiyoshi

Flex folks in the Dallas/Fort Worth area; 
How many different pickup locations do you think Amazon has now for this market?
The only one I know about is Farmers Branch, I have heard about one in Fort Worth. I also had a girl deleiver a package to me, and she said she was apart of the Amazon Flex program in Coppell.
Has anyone been able to successfully switch locations?
Which location do we think is the oldest in relations to allowing flex contractors to deliver from??


----------



## KMANDERSON

I have only gone to coppell.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

So whats been your experience at Coppell??
How hard it is to get a block at 10PM, how hard is it to "fish" or a block during the day?
Do you get a lot Coppell blocks?? Grapevine/Keller/South Lake??


----------



## KMANDERSON

It ok,They seem to be organized,got to watch the amount of packages they give.There always seems to be a 15 minute wait.


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

I'm out of FB as well...you're not able to switch locations once you've accepted a block in your assigned location but supposedly they are changing that. FB is fairly easy to get at least 2 blocks a day. They are opening Garland/Plano Aug 31st, strictly flex only, no courier vans. Less volume at that location. Some Farmers Branch warehouse employees are switching.


----------



## genakir

Ms.WanJ. said:


> I'm out of FB as well...you're not able to switch locations once you've accepted a block in your assigned location but supposedly they are changing that. FB is fairly easy to get at least 2 blocks a day. They are opening Garland/Plano Aug 31st, strictly flex only, no courier vans. Less volume at that location. Some Farmers Branch warehouse employees are switching.


Hi Ms. WanJ.,
Do you know code of that new location? DDA2?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Yeah, I hear it DDA2, and it should be opening up on Sept. 9th. 
Virgo Warehouse!


----------



## Precious w

What about dda3 fort worth


----------



## Precious w

Vmiyoshi said:


> Yeah, I hear it DDA2, and it should be opening up on Sept. 9th.
> Virgo Warehouse!


You hear anything about dda3 I hear it going to.provide all 3 service . I choose it but here it just opened?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

yeah, I just started to hear on here, about DDA3. 
I can't do Fort Worth, too country...lol I'm in Grapevine, and trying to move to the Coppell location.
But I would miss some of the few cute women at DDA1, all the other drives I see from time to time, and speak too!


----------



## UTX1

Vmiyoshi said:


> ......trying to move to the Coppell location.
> But I would miss some of the few cute women at DDA1


Oooooh ! Me likey what you likey !

 <----me reeealy likey this one. Big round butt. I can't get enough of it.
I wanna go get some packages right now, but I have to wait.....


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UTX1 said:


> Oooooh ! Me likey what you likey !
> 
> <----me reeealy likey this one. Big round butt. I can't get enough of it.
> I wanna go get some packages right now, but I have to wait.....


I think I just saw what you were talking about yesterday evening at DDA1...lol


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

So if I see a guy drooling over a beautiful woman at the FB warehouse I will be assuming that it's one of you...


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Ms.WanJ. said:


> So if I see a guy drooling over a beautiful woman at the FB warehouse I will be assuming that it's one of you...


No, I try (key work try) to keep it classy...lol


----------



## nighthawk398

So did anyone ever find where in Plano DDA2 is?


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

It's actually in Garland off Miller rd.


----------



## nighthawk398

nice thanks


----------



## LinkCloud

UTX4 - Dallas - Downtown Dallas has a pick-up point located in 75235.

UTX7 - Dallas - Ft. Worth has a pick-up point located in 76106.

DFW8 - Dallas Ft. Worth - Coppell has a pick-up point located in 75261.

DDA1 - Dallas Ft. Worth - Farmer's Branch has a pick-up point located in 75234.

DDA2 - Dallas - Plano has a pick-up point located in 75041.

DDA3 - Dallas - Fort Worth has a pick-up point located in 76106.


----------



## Bromurph21

LinkCloud said:


> UTX4 - Dallas - Downtown Dallas has a pick-up point located in 75235.
> 
> UTX7 - Dallas - Ft. Worth has a pick-up point located in 76106.
> 
> DFW8 - Dallas Ft. Worth - Coppell has a pick-up point located in 75261.
> 
> DDA1 - Dallas Ft. Worth - Farmer's Branch has a pick-up point located in 75234.
> 
> DDA2 - Dallas - Plano has a pick-up point located in 75041.
> 
> DDA3 - Dallas - Fort Worth has a pick-up point located in 76106.


Where do these deliver for the most part though. I work at the DDA3 fort worth location, but all the routes from there take you to arlington/mansfield/gp. Im trying to find the warehouse that delivers to the southlake/roanoke/trophy club area if anyone knows


----------



## LinkCloud

UTX7 But I think that location is full. DFW8 maybe, but I never ran that location.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Bromurph21 said:


> Where do these deliver for the most part though. I work at the DDA3 fort worth location, but all the routes from there take you to arlington/mansfield/gp. Im trying to find the warehouse that delivers to the southlake/roanoke/trophy club area if anyone knows


Dfw8 does southlake, west lake, Keller, grapevine, colleyville, ft worth, Saginaw, NRH, euless, Hurst, Bedford, flower mound, had some in north arlington.. Little bit of everything lol


----------



## Memorex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Dfw8 does southlake, west lake, Keller, grapevine, colleyville, ft worth, Saginaw, NRH, euless, Hurst, Bedford, flower mound, had some in north arlington.. Little bit of everything lol


They also do Denton. I hate going to Denton, although I think I've figured out what docks go where.


----------



## GMan01

Bromurph21 said:


> Where do these deliver for the most part though. I work at the DDA3 fort worth location, but all the routes from there take you to arlington/mansfield/gp. Im trying to find the warehouse that delivers to the southlake/roanoke/trophy club area if anyone knows


Coppell


----------



## GMan01

Bromurph21 said:


> Where do these deliver for the most part though. I work at the DDA3 fort worth location, but all the routes from there take you to arlington/mansfield/gp. Im trying to find the warehouse that delivers to the southlake/roanoke/trophy club area if anyone knows


How are the blocks there are you able to do 2 a day?


----------



## Nsaudra

I work in fort worth, I have had deliveries in trophy club, keller... arlington.... lake worth... Justin kinda luck of the draw....
If you notice the tags they are coded by how far they are, a is the closest then so on.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

What would be the close warehouse to Mesquite? I am in Farmers Branch right now..


----------



## Anon2163

Uber/Lyft said:


> What would be the close warehouse to Mesquite? I am in Farmers Branch right now..


Garland, it's off exit 15 (635) near the big FedEx off Miller. I don't know if they have a lot of work, I've never heard of anyone here that works there and from my experience, that's just my opinion but who knows. I live like 5 min away from the location, further down on Miller not closer to FB, and all of my packages that are Flex come from DDA1 (Farmers Branch).

I deliver for DDA1 and get areas that should be delivered by Garland's logistically like: Sunnyvale, Balch Springs, Mesquite, Garland (within blocks of their location), Rockwall, Lake Highland and everything in between, some even further south. I'm not sure if they are a backup location and not fully operational or what. Even though it would open up more last minute blocks for me being 5min away vs 30. I'm not switching until I see or hear about enough/any work coming out of there.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

Anon2163 said:


> Garland, it's off exit 15 (635) I don't know if they have a lot of work, I've never heard of anyone here that works there and from my experience that's my opinion but who knows. I live like 5 min away from the location, further down on Miller not closer to FB, and all of my packages that are Flex come from DDA1 (Farmers Branch).
> 
> I deliver for DDA1 and get areas that should be delivered by Garland's logistically like: Sunnyvale, Balch Springs, Mesquite, Garland (within blocks of their location), Rockwall, Lake Highland and everything in between, some even further south. I'm not sure if they are a backup location and not fully operational or what. Even though it would open up more last minute blocks for me being 5min away vs 30. I'm not switching until I see or hear about enough work coming out of there.


Thank u. Does any know how to switch warehouse or is it even possible ??? I am tired of driving 30 minutes to the warehouse in Farmers Branch...


----------



## SomeChick82

Uber/Lyft said:


> Thank u. Does any know how to switch warehouse or is it even possible ??? I am tired of driving 30 minutes to the warehouse in Farmers Branch...


Email support.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

I can't miss several days not accept blocks. This my main source of money. Anyone do Postmates in here ?


----------



## Shangsta

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 93357
> I can't miss several days not accept blocks. This my main source of money. Anyone do Postmates in here ?


That's the downside to trying to switch. Your other option is to stay where you are


----------

